# Goodbye, my Dust Bunny boy



## maherwoman (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't have many words that I can express just yet...but I wanted to at least post something letting everyone know that Peg and I lost our Dusty boy today, at 1:25am, her time.

I love you so much, my sweet Dust Bunny...you will forever be in my heart, and, like your brother and sister, forever have a place in our herd. My number of buns will always include you three. Give them kisses and hugs from us, ok? Let them know that I still cry for them, and that I still love them so so much...as I do you.

I love you, my sweet Dusty boy...


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## TinysMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Rosie beat me to posting - so I'll just copy and paste my post here...

[line]As many of you may know, last spring Rosie (maherwoman) fell in love with a litter of rabbits that we had born here. Plans were made for her family to adopt Drew, Bun Bun & Dusty and add them to their family in California. A few months ago, we lost Drew very suddenly to what we suspected could be heart failure. Bun Bun passed away a little over a month ago. I discussed with some of the moderators the possiblity of genetic issues and having Dusty tested for them - but we all felt like as long as he seemed in good health, it would not do well to stress him out with a vet visit - particularly since we don't have rabbit-savy vets within 70+ miles and it would mean a long trip. It was decided that it was in Dusty's best interests to stay with me because we were not sure he could survive a trip on the plane.

Earlier today, Rosie asked about Dusty and about 10:45 pm I sent her a PM sharing some of how funny he was and how much I enjoyed him. About 11:25 pm, Robin came into my office with Dusty in her arms - he was in distress. I called Rosie immediately but we knew that we were going to lose him.

Dusty spent the last two hours of his life either in our arms, on our lap, or on the couch. At one point, I called Rosie and asked her to let him know it was ok for him to pass on....because he was fighting so hard to stay with us and yet we could tell he was losing the fight. He needed to know he had permission to leave.

As I told Rosie, perhaps it was the way he held his head - but there were times when it almost looked like he was staring off at something in particular - as if he saw something we were unable to see. I wondered if Drew and Bun Bun were coming back and he could see them - I don't know.

I called Rosie shortly after 1:20 am - and Dusty passed away a couple of moments later in Robin's arms. He knew he was loved and had pets and human comfort all the way during the final part of his life.

Dusty was a talker - he loved to talk to us - and during the last 20 minutes or so - as we would talk to him and pet him - he'd sort of chirp back at us in his own way. I'm going to miss his chatter when I go to feed bunnies.

Pictures and more stories are going to come later - I hope to make this thread a celebration of his life....I'll probably pull some stories from a thread about the three of them (Letters to our New Mama) and I'll tell some more things here. 

My hope is - that together - we can honor his memory - and the memory of his siblings who we suspect all had genetic issues that laid hidden till the end of their lives.

Unlike other threads I've done for Rainbow Bridge - I am going to ask something here...something that I would like you to do in honor or in memory of Dusty.

So many times we lose beloved pets suddenly. Rabbits are so good at hiding illnesses. I was just thinking today how I wanted to spend some time w/ Dusty and take some pictures of him....now he's gone and I don't have that chance.

Would you please...take a photo of your bunny or bunnies and share ONE photo in this thread - a NEW photo - that you took since reading this....

*Edited to add: Please do the photos within 72 hours or so of reading this thread if possible....mainly because I'd like his passing to encourage others to take photos of their buns ASAP....

* You see - if Dusty's sudden passing can encourage people to remember to take pictures of their bunnies NOW - while they are still with us....then perhaps it will help to ease the pain we bear. If nothing else - it will mean you'll have at least one new photo of your bunnies to remember them by.

I think that would please Dusty.....

I know Rosie is pretty broken up about this....so she may post later - but I'm posting this now so the forum can know about this.

And for those who want to know more about this special litter - you can read about them here:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=20859&forum_id=28

Peg


----------



## JimD (Jan 30, 2008)

ray::rainbow:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh no...i'm so sorry you guys,this is just awful

Cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh god I am sorry. I'm sorry. I can't think of much else.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 30, 2008)

My sincere sympathy.... :sad:


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jan 30, 2008)

:bigtears:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 30, 2008)

Rosie and Peg, I'm so sorry.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge Dusty.:rainbow:

Susan:bunnyangel:


----------



## myLoki (Jan 30, 2008)

I feel so many emotions right now. Shock, sadness... fear. I'm at work right now so I can't even cry. :bigtears:The unfairness of it all...



RIP dear baby Dust Bunny... ink iris:



t.


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 30, 2008)

in memory of our friends, drew, bunbun, and dust bunny.

binkie free, babies. i hugged nemo extra hugs this morning, in memory of you all.

:rainbow:

Tracy


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 30, 2008)

*myLoki wrote: *


> I feel so many emotions right now. Shock, sadness... fear. I'm at work right now so I can't even cry. :bigtears:The unfairness of it all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For those who may not know - myLoki's "Lily" is a littermate to Dusty, Drew & Bun Bun. Would y'all please keep Lily and t. in your prayers that whatever genetic defect the litter had - she did not get it? So far - she appears to be healthy and fine.

Peg


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 30, 2008)

:tears2: :rainbow:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 30, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *myLoki wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I feel so many emotions right now. Shock, sadness... fear. I'm at work right now so I can't even cry. :bigtears:The unfairness of it all...
> ...


I'm prayin' *hard *for you, T and Lily...


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 30, 2008)

My apologies for not posting much at all in this thread. I'm having a really hard time being able to confront this happening to us again...and so soon...

Please pray for me, and for Emily. Though he wasn't her bun, she was crying last night (as she does about every few nights) about having lost her Bun Bun. She really misses him and is stil so sad...it killed me when I put her to bed, because, though we hadn't lost Dusty yet, he was dying as I laid there with Em, and I just didn't have the heart to tell her he wasn't doing well, considering she was already crying about Bun Bun.

Last night, I seriously debated about not telling her at all, but in talking to Danny, I realized that either way, I would have the same thing occur. I will have to contain my grief in a large way so she can make it through. So, I will find the right time to tell her today.

Please pray for us...and for Peg...


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh man, this is just so awful! I don't know what to say to you both - you have had so much grief .

R.I.P. Dusty. Play hard with your friends and family at The Bridge 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, its time for a story about Dusty. As I said, I wanted to make this thread a celebration of his life....even though his passing hurts.

I think it was last month when I was bored one night and trying to find something to watch on tv. I'll probably get the title wrong - but it was the movie about the Big Fat Greek Wedding....was on tv. I'd never seen it and Robin thought I might enjoy it. 

So I grabbed Dusty and brought him to the couch with me while Robin & I watched the movie. Talk about fun.

Dusty spent his time running back and forth along the couch and trying to play with Mitzi. He really wanted to get to know her "better"...and I finally had to call him over so he'd stop harassing her.

That was when he started doing what he LOVED to do while watching tv. He sat on my chest and started chinning my nose and my face. Then he started giving me kisses - he loved to give kisses. It was fine when he was kissing my nose and my cheeks and stuff - but when he tried to give me kisses on the lips (and it felt like he tried to french kiss me) - I told him that I was sorry - but he had to stop that. 

To say he wasn't happy might be an understatement. He got upset...so he started digging at my shirt with his paws....and then looking at me. He'd dig - and then chin my nose (in spite of being upset at me) and then dig again. He finally got a button open and proceeded to drop a poop INSIDE my shirt.

Then he came back and chinned my nose again and tried to give me more kisses.

I think he was trying to tell me that I was a party-pooper but he loved me anyway.

Its funny - Dusty loved to play on the couch beside me while I watched tv. We'd watch Survivor, Celebrity Apprentice, Amazing Race and even Deal or No Deal. He'd run across the top of the couch and try to harass the cat whenever he could and then when I'd call him back - he'd spend the rest of his time flirting with me and trying to show me that he was a "good" boy and certainly I misunderstood his intentions. He especially loved to chin my nose....and my chin. He was so certain that I was his -and if I wasn't - he was going to make sure every other bun thought I was his.

I think he knew we had a special connection.....

Peg


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 30, 2008)

:hug:I am so sorry

Binky free little man


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry! My thoughts are with you both!

Crystal


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry Peg and Rosie.

Binky free little Dusty:rainbow:


----------



## polly (Jan 30, 2008)

ink iris:ink iris:ink iris::rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 30, 2008)

Dusty sounds like he was such a crazy little character. It makes his loss even worse!

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 30, 2008)

ray:

Praying for those that passed on.

Praying for Dusty, who is meeting up with Drew and Bun Bun at Rainbow Bridge.

And praying for Lily that she is in good health and doesn't have any defects.

Binky free Dusty. ink iris:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 30, 2008)

This is just awful. I'm so sorry, Rosie and Peg. I wish there was something I could do for you.

I will be taking pictures tonight, just for you.

Binky free, Dusty. Have fun with Drew and Bun Bun at the bridge.

:rainbow:


----------



## Haley (Jan 31, 2008)

I just wanted to say Im so so sorry Rosie and Peg.I know how much you both loved little Dusty. 

So much loss in such a short time. :sad: I'll be praying for Lily.

Rest in peace little one. You were so loved :bunnyangel:


----------



## Roxie (Jan 31, 2008)

Rosie and Peg,
I truly do pray for you. You have gone through some tough times in this past month. All I can tell you is to stay strong!

Binky free Dusty:bunnyangel::rainbow:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh no! Rosie and Peg, I am SO sorry for your loss :bigtears:. Dusty was such a sweetheart. 

Binky free with the others.. and give Muffy a hello for me.

RIP sweetie..


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your loss of Dusty. :cry4:

He was such a pretty boy. *hugs*


Binky free, Dusty. :rainbow:


----------



## timetowaste (Feb 2, 2008)

attention RO members

not ONE person on here has done what peg asked you all to do! what is the problem here!?!!? am i the only one who read her whole post??

START POSTING NEW PICTURES OF YOUR BUNS!!!! 

let's go, chop chop! for dusty!

Tracy


----------



## Hazel (Feb 2, 2008)

Space reserved for pictures of my Flopsy and Hazel...as soon as I get my camera software to work again, >.<


I'm so sorry for your loss,


----------



## Flashy (Feb 2, 2008)

:hug1


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 2, 2008)

Just wanted to take a moment and thank everyone for all their love...how wonderful a community RO is...

:hug: and :hearts to everyone...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 3, 2008)

photo

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Would you please...take a photo of your bunny or bunnies and share ONE photo in this thread - a NEW photo - that you took since reading this....


Here are the pictures I took on Wednesday night after reading TinysMom's post.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 3, 2008)

Elvis






Chibi






Ringo






Trio






Wyatt






No Name Rescue


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 3, 2008)

To all who have posted pictures - THANK YOU so much. It helps me to know that you'll have more pictures and memories of your babies and that you didn't procrastinate on taking photos like I did.

As many of you may know - right now Tiny is fighting a bladder infection...but at first I thought it was his heart. I was laying beside him on the floor crying, "Tiny.....you can't go yet - I haven't taken all the photos of you that I want to have....stay with me buddy..".

So knowing that folks now have photos of their bunnies means a lot to me..

Peg


----------



## Greta (Feb 3, 2008)

Peg, as soon as I read your post, I went and got Lenny for a photoshoot... seriously, it was the best one we've ever done. Looking at the pictures, I found myself thinking that Dusty was there in spirit, telling Lenny that it was alright for him to sit still, and that I wasn't someone to be afraid of. 

Afterwards, he just sat on my lap for the longest time and let me pet him. I was even honored with a lick after I put him back in his cage. Only yesterday, I would have never expected him to do those things.


So here's to you Dusty, a beautiful boy who will be dearly missed. :rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Greta - this means a lot (along with everyone else - even if I don't name everyone off right here).

I still kick myself because I was going to take Dusty's photos again that morning...and I didn't. I know I can't keep beating myself up over it - but let me tell you - I'm thinking about getting a backup battery for my camera (and that's about $50 for my Nikon battery)....just so I'll always have a charged camera....for when the mood hits.

Peg


----------



## Leaf (Feb 3, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> So many times we lose beloved pets suddenly. Rabbits are so good at hiding illnesses. I was just thinking today how I wanted to spend some time w/ Dusty and take some pictures of him....now he's gone and I don't have that chance.
> 
> Would you please...take a photo of your bunny or bunnies and share ONE photo in this thread - a NEW photo - that you took since reading this....
> 
> ...




My babies - Holiday and Fiesta








God, this just isn't fair. I am so sorry about this. I thought I was going to cry after *just* responding to TinysMom about Tinyand now I AM in tears.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 3, 2008)

OMG - those two are so gorgeous - I bet they're going to be a lot of fun. Thanks for sharing. Somehow - it feels better to know that other are making memories by taking photos....

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 4, 2008)

I have to admit, I'm really enjoying seeing your pictures, guys.

I still can't handle talking much...I find that I have this overwhelming need to distract myself everytime I feel like crying about him. I don't have the heart to really confront it.


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 4, 2008)

These pictures were just taken...for all bunnies of Lionhead Land, angel buns and in-body buns. I am sorry I didn't get to do it sooner. I now feel that I need to take pictures every single day of my bunnies are rats, even if they are blurry and I don't post them.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you so much - it is especially comforting to see Morgan and Marlin again....I actually MISS Morgan...and I think Tiny might have missed him too...

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 4, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Thank you so much - it is especially comforting to see Morgan and Marlin again....I actually MISS Morgan...and I think Tiny might have missed him too...
> 
> Peg



I have a great feeling that Tiny will stop by and visit us sometime. Heck, I might wake up in the morning and my banana's will be gone.

I told Morgan of Tiny's passing and with his eyes being so calm and comforting, he knew what I meant when I told him.

I will be sure to give each bunny a slice of banana tonight and extra pets, eat the rest of the banana myself, and set the peel outside for Tiny because he would hate for me to throw it in the trash.

I sure hope everyone will go out and buy a banana to eat for Tiny....kind of like lighting a candle, ya know ?

Better yet....a bowl of fruit loops with a banana .


----------

